# eqaualizer questions



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a Yamaha GE-3 natural sound 20 band stereo graphic equalizer meaning of course 10 bands on each side. So one of the devices I use it for is my roku 2 box since it has rca ports. I also use it for my blu ray player but again would have to use the rca ports to hook it up to my equalizer. And my home theatre reciever does not have hdmi ports on it so I was thinking,does anybody know of any home equalizers that would not only have rca ports but also perhaps a coaxial and/or optical input and output? Or any that have an hdmi input and outport,or perhaps all 3? Thanks for any info on this!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Not off-hand but there are modern AVRs that have all of those features.


----------



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

avr?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*A*udio-*v*ideo *r*eceiver, aka home theater receiver. Many of them these days, if not most, have equalizers such as your Yamaha built in, and many have far better equalizers.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

szandor6911 said:


> avr?


Receivers now have all that built in. Much less hassle. 
Do you have a receiver that hase a tape loop? That's generally how EQs were hooked up prior to the new digital connections.


----------



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

I should have rephrased the question better lol! My equalizer is hooked up to my avr receiever but when I hook my roku or blu ray player to it(the equalizer),I can only do so via rca cables because the equalizer does not have any other plug ins except rca ones. Are there any equalizers that would have a coaxical,optical or hdmi input and output that anybody knows of?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

szandor6911 said:


> I should have rephrased the question better lol! My equalizer is hooked up to my avr receiever but when I hook my roku or blu ray player to it(the equalizer),I can only do so via rca cables because the equalizer does not have any other plug ins except rca ones. Are there any equalizers that would have a coaxical,optical or hdmi input and output that anybody knows of?


I know of some relatively complex ones from miniDSP but not a graphic EQ.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I know of some relatively complex ones from miniDSP


Agree, and there is one from Alesis, it has an optical input and output and does 8 channels http://alesis.com/deq830


----------



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks Kal but I noticed a lot of places do not carry that model anymore. Any other models anybody can recommend?


----------



## jiiteepee (Oct 20, 2013)

> Are there any equalizers that would have a coaxical,optical or hdmi input and output that anybody knows of?


...


szandor6911 said:


> thanks Kal but I noticed a lot of places do not carry that model anymore. Any other models anybody can recommend?


Maybe http://www.behringer.com/EN/Category/Signal-Processors.aspx?s=H300


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

szandor6911 said:


> thanks Kal but I noticed a lot of places do not carry that model anymore. Any other models anybody can recommend?


No one carries miniDSP. It is sold direct from www.minidsp.com (whose ad is on this page as I type this. These are very powerful devices but their use requires an external measurement/calibration system (like REW). They are not as simplistically intuitive as a GEQ.

OTOH, if your AVR is so old as to not have HDMI or any EQ, you might better invest in a new one that has those features built in than to spend money and effort on an add-on.


----------

